# JINI über RMI // Client-Server Kommunikation



## Gumble (1. Jul 2004)

Nachdem die ersten RMI-Beispiele funktionieren würde ich gern das mit JINI realisieren. Scharf bin ich auf den Lookupservice. Ziel ist es, dass die Clients nur den Namen des Lookupservers wissen müssen, um an den Namen des RMIServers (der mit den Skeletons  )zu kommen - d.h. das lästige IP- oder Nameneingeben entfällt.
Doch ich scheitere mal wieder kläglich. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen/Quellen die mir da weiterhelfen könnten? Danke!!


----------



## meez (2. Jul 2004)

JINI...? Willst du denn die Klassen mitschicken?


----------



## Gumble (2. Jul 2004)

hm, den ganzen JINI-quatsch brauch ich gar nicht. Mir gings nur um den Lookup Service. Aber wahrscheinlich hab ich da wieder was verwechselt und einfach nicht verstanden.
Das was ich bräuchte ist wohl JNDI (Java Naming and Directory Interface).
Nochmal zu dem Problem: momentan muss ich einen RMIRegistry-Server laufen lassen auf dem Rechner des Servers. Damit der Client sich eben zu Diesen verbinden kann, braucht er den Namen oder die IP des Serverrechners. Ich will nun, dass dieser Server unter einem beliebigen Namen erreichbar ist, z.B. rmi://myserver/ - so in der Art wie ein Domain-Name-Server die IP auflöst. Aber vermutlich gibts da noch ganz andere Ansätze...


----------



## Gumble (11. Jul 2004)

Jini-like discovery for RMI
genau das hab ich gesucht. Ist leider nicht ganz trivial. Wer sich damit auskennt und weitere Links/Tips/Info uns Codeschnipsel zu dieser Thematik hat, dann bitte hierein posten! Ich versuch grad das Beispiel zum laufen zu kriegen, aber momentan hängts deshalb, weil Port 5000 belegt ist, der Client deshalb auf 5001 versucht zu lauschen, aber imho der Server nur auf Port 5000 Packete heraushaut. Vielleicht liegts ja an der Firewall - beides findet aber lokal statt...


----------



## Gumble (11. Jul 2004)

> Finally, it is worth noting that multicast UDP generally won't work on standalone machines not connected to a hub. Using a loopback adapter is an option; however, we encountered problems on Windows-based machine with that approach.


Hätte wohl sorgfältiger lesen sollen. Hmm, wie krieg ich das jetzt dennoch zum laufen? Weiss jemand wie ich diesen Loopback zum laufen kriege? Danke im voraus!


----------

